# How do your dogs handle strangers petting them?



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

My 9 month old seems to love the attention for the most part. Today, however, some lady was really impressed with him and was petting him a lot, and my pup seemed to like the attention and even licked her hand. But then, I think she tried to touch his paws with her feet or something, and suddenly he let out 2 or 3 warning barks at her and a growl. That scared her and she backed off. We talked for a few minutes (she had a lot of GSDs in the past), but she didn't touch him again and she said he's an aggressive dog. I'm not entirely sure what set him off.

Now, with the exception of some resource aggression issues that I'm working on, I don't really see my dog as an aggressive dog. He rarely ever barks at someone when they're petting him while I'm with him.

Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

The dog didn't want its feet touched and politely told the person so. That isn't a sign of an aggressive dog, it just didn't like what the person was doing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I took Karlo to a cider mill/orchard today. Lots of people, other animals and things going on.
A few people asked to pet him, and I told them to let him do the first sniff. He was fine, but really isn't into people petting if he doesn't know them.
If I don't feel he is into the person, I'll just have them back off. He won't bite or growl, just tolerates it. 

However he hates, hates hates to have his feet touched. I warned my BIL about this when he was petting Karlo. Karlo will growl, fuss when his feet are touched. 
My BIL thought it was funny when I showed him how sensitive K is....he stayed clear of his feet after that!

If you want your pup to get over this, work on it with treats or whatever to desensitize him. 

I have to have Karlo muzzled for nail trims, he recovers fine, but is very drama filled when having them done.

One of our training group members was stacking dogs for pics and when she went down Karlo's leg to adjust his foot, he muzzle punched her in her cheek. I was very surprised he did that and it opened my eyes to how much it bothers him. After that, I've warned people to NOT touch his feet.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky _really_ dislikes being petted by strangers. He's pushing 10 years old now and grumpy as all get-out, so I don't really push him anymore. He's earned a pass.

Kopper has always been pretty neutral towards strangers, even as a puppy. He usually doesn't mind attention but doesn't seek it out. The only person he's ever growled and barked at for trying to pet him was a teenaged kid in a hoodie. It was getting dark out and I don't think he could see the kid's face.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

My pup loves attention and contact. The adult dog not so much, if I allow it then it is under obedience and all is well, otherwise the stranger/petter can get seriously hurt.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is very friendly but she does not approach strangers without permission. If someone asks to pet her, I tell her "go say hi" which is her cue that the person is ok and she can approach them. However she is not especially demonstrative when being petted, even though she likes it she generally will just stand there. If she is really enjoying it she might lean on the person gently. She also likes to lick and she will lick hands and she'll lick peoples' faces too if they are sitting on the ground or crouched down really low (she doesn't get overexcited about it and never tries to reach up or jump up to lick faces but if your face is in easy reach she'll probably give a kiss or two.)
I'm very happy with this since I do animal assisted therapy with my dogs.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Jaxon loves the attention for a split second, and then he ends up getting excited with me or just goes off in another direction. So he doesn't seek it out. We took them out a lot today, first to petsmart and one lady asked if he was a mal or a shepherd. xD


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Both my dogs love any attention from anyone as long as we are giving out the vibe that it's ok. Now when we were out last week some kid came over and full on hugged Harley. I didn't say anything cause I knew Harley loved it but I kinda wanted to say something to his parents like " you don't know this dog, you shouldn't let your son do that" but I am chicken and didn't.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy loves attention. Her main focus is always me, but she has yet to turn down a hello from a stranger. Not really what the standard calls for, but I can live with it.

Of course, she will not approach anyone without me giving the ok first.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So, this woman tried to step on your dog's foot? I'd bark at her too.

Jax's reaction varies. There have been a couple people that she just loved. I almost fell over with that reaction. Usually once a person notices her, they are off her radar and she no longer has any interest. If a person is scared of her, then she feels the need to smell them with her nose pressed right into them. I have to pull her off of them. She's very gentle with kids. She sits right back and lets them pet her. But the vast majority of the time she just has no desire to have a stranger's attention.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

So far Knuckles loves it, but he's only 10 wks old. He will happily approach someone, but he is also leary of them at the same time (does that make sense?). Other dogs on the other hand, is a different story. He's afraid of them.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Riley can take it or leave it. On walks, he is mostly aloof to other people on the sidewalk. Other people, however, are rarely aloof to him and they often descend on him with hands outstretched to give pets. Thankfully, he handles these situations very well. There are some people - like the crossing guard we see every day on our morning walk - that he is truly excited to say hello to and you can clearly see that he enjoys all the attention she gives him... very cute.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't allow strangers to pet my dogs.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Rio LOVED attention from everyone and their mother up until she turned a year.. now she will give a quick tail wag and stand for petting while looking at anything other then the person touching her. I was pretty surprised as she went from major attention seeker to aloof almost over night! I dont really mind as the people wanting to pet her are few and far between now that shes lost her puppy looks. As long as shes non agressive I can live with aloof


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol.. Lila skilfully glides out the way when someone pats her at the dog park.. she doesn't mind it, but she pretends she isn't even aware of them at the same time allows them a single stroke on her back while she's on the exit, with kids though she is happy for them pet her for longer - if they are gentle and pat her nicely, if they ruffle her fur or are too intense, its the same attitude - "don't know you, don't care"

People all want a pat because she looks so happy and loves the other dogs they assume she'll be the same with people. Unfortunately for them, strange people serve no purpose to her so she couldn't really care less.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Neither of my dogs want to meet strangers. Rosa will avoid physical contact, and I do not force her to endure it. If she wants to meet someone new, great, if not then okay, she does not have to. Niko also is not interested in meeting anyone, but I do try and make him tolerate being around strangers, since he seems to have a stronger reaction to them. I usually try and see if he will take a treat from them, and I am happy if he will do that. No one really tries to pet him.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

If it were my dog who is 8 months so nearly the same age I would be a little concerned with that behavior given the other issues you are having with him. But that is just my opinion and I don't know your dog like you do.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

If we're out Frank for the most part ignores strangers he'll sniff their hand when they hold it out then walk the other way like "Yep I met him mom lets go ", a pat on the head is ok but then he's done it's almost like he thinks he's working or something, and can't be bothered with people petting him, I've walked him through really crowded stores and he just walks right next to me and around the people totally ignoring them, which is fine with me I wanted a dog that was ok going into crowds and being around alot of people but on the other hand I didnt' want a dog that would want attention and a pat from everyone that passed. 
At home Frank seems to know already what is and isn't his property when he's at home he will bark and growl at strangers, which because of my husbands work we have quite a few here at the house, I dont' want him to make up to the strangers that show up here so I just call him back to me and tell him quiet and he lays there with me till they leave. (I do keep him leashed while they're here)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I don't allow strangers to pet my dogs.


 I agree for the most part but if we take our dogs to events or venues, people do want to do so. I will protect my dogs regardless of what people want.

Today I heard so many comments about Karlo. I want my GSD to be a good ambassador to the breed if I bring him out in public. I don't do the pet stores hardly ever, but if we are in public, I want my dog to show how nice the breed can be(but also explain to people who want to pet him how aloof they may be). The ones that wanted to approach him were admirers or have them as well. It was nice to hear them complimenting his personality and looks. Though I did hear how big he is more than once...
If I said 'no you can't pet him', I think people would be more leery of the breed. Not sure it matters in my little world, but I don't want BSL to ever be implemented on any breed.

There was one boy that made eye contact with Karlo, came up close and then ran, again looking back at the dog. I wanted to talk w/ him about his body language and let him know that his actions were a good way to get bitten by a dog. He was about 8 and I really regret that I didn't talk with him about dog/ kid communication. Karlo didn't care about him, but another dog may have lunged and tagged him. Most of the kids asked to pet or made a wide berth around the dogs. 

Here are a couple shots of K today, one was him watching the zip-line overhead, between that and the hayrides, ponyride, petting zoo Karlo had a nice day out! He also met my sisters Pit mix and my dads pom, they got along better than expected(their dogs are not real dog friendly)








On top of an apple crate:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

He's fine with strangers touching or handling him anywhere and in any way. Complete strangers can come up to him and hug him and he loves it. Maybe this person pinched your dogs feet with her foot? What was she trying to accomplish by touching your dogs feet anyway? It's pretty common for dogs to dislike their feet being handled. Out of all the dogs I know well, my dog is the only dog I know that doesn't mind at all if his feet are being touched. The rest usually pull their feet away or react in some other way.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Stella is 9 months. If I am walking her and we are out and about she is just too reactive while on a leash for people to want to try to get to know her. She is already 70 pounds and a good size frame so if people had not met her as little pup, they are definitely hesitant to come and pet her now. We are working on her reactive phase. I learned some new tricks today that I will definitely put to use while walking her past folks with dogs.

When we used to go to the the dog park she ignored people pretty much, even those she met while young.

We now go to Shutzhund with a small group, she is off leash a bit on the field as we are trying to get her use to the enviornment. She is nice with the other Shutzhund members. She will play with them and I have let other members handle her lead to show me things. She does very well with them as she likes to learn. There are no other dogs on the field at that time. The members of the Shutzhund have complimented me on her temperament.

I would say she does not go out of her way to greet new folks, but she is cool with new folks in a closed environment.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Oh, and Lukas looooves people. He'll act just like a puppy. But he has met people he wasn't sure of, and it was only because they wanted to meet him, but they were afraid of him. So they were very hesitent. And he's used to people just loving all over him. Now, I don't recomend any random person to play with him like I do, but once a girl tried to kiss him on the nose like I do. She's lucky he didn't react.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby gets almost daily, "Oh, what a beautiful German Shepherd!" Some want to pet and she tolerates it. Since we go to the same park every day there are a few that she has warmed up to and seeks them out for kisses and pets. These are the same people that she would have nothing to do with for months. She warms up slowly but once she has accepted you she is enthusiastic. When people have won her over after many attempts they feel a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Kato is more or less OK with strangers (now 7months) once they extend a hand to sniff but he will approach cautiously. He is ok with most strangers though and gives licks but for some reason girls between 12-20ish concern him. He just doesn't trust young girls which is odd because as a young pup there was a girl of that age living in the house with him. Also, he does not fully accept anyone new for quite a while even though he is fine around them.
I do not want him to be reactive to strangers but I do not need him to be overly friendly either. I think that is more or less how he is too.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

My dogs are friendly, my shepherd is very blase about being pet... he could take it or leave it. However, if I'm working a dog that has issues (even if it's nothing more than an uncomfortable cutting of the eyes) I do not let people approach and pet. It's important to work the dog through any issues... and to desensitize them to not reacting to handling. If she had hurt him, I would expect a yelp from a 9month old... without being there, I haven't a clue what went on.. .but it seems he was telling her off (which I don't find appropriate) for being too near his foot with hers... What happens if you're in a crowded area and someone gets too close or accidentally steps on him? Is it appropriate for him to lunge or bark and scare people? It is very possible to desensitize a dog, it just takes time... but it's safer in the long run.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Bailey is getting soooo much better with strangers. It's not that I want him to accept very Tom **** and Jane petting him. I just don't want him to bark or be a jerk to every Tom **** and Jane. He is now to the point (it has taken a LOT of work!) that most people can approach him just fine. He even tries to approach people here and there. I encourage it because it was a problem that he didn't accept people easily. We've made so much progress. BUT there are a few humans here and there that he just isn't interested in. I don't know why. There's no pattern. I don't push it. He's come so far, that if he doesn't like that guy or that girl, okay, we don't worry about them. The next guy or girl, he is all up on them tail wagging. It's weird. We just keep working at it and as we go, he is more open to people all the time. The few he doesn't seem to want around, okay.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I didn't know dogs had issues with people touching their feet. To be fair, I don't think the lady even really touched it. I think she was trying to point to the coloring on his feet with her feet. But then again, I'm not exactly sure what set him off. Might have been something else.

I'm always cautious and even nervous, when anyone pets my dog. But as someone mentioned, if you don't let them pet him, you might give off the impression that the breed is naturally aggressive or something.

My personal preference is that people do not touch my dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zena wouldnt seek out attention but if you were invited in she greeted happily, full of body wiggles and kisses but after that initial greeting she wouldnt seek out attention unless it was from my or the kids or someone who called her over. 

Riley and Shasta are attention grabbers. They will be in your face if they think they can get away with it and it does actually makes walks slightly difficult. Riley is almost 7 and has done everything he possibly can to make it clear he has no interest in further training so we've done all we can with him. He knows the rules and most of the time does pretty good about backing off when he's told or not jumping. Shasta is a work in progress in her greetings. She gets a little too excited with people at the house sometimes but out in public, she's not so pushy. She's a bit more reserved but not by much. Hoping that continues to change as she gets older and i get more training done with her.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

it really depends where we are at.

At the house, my dogs love the attention of strangers that come over. (with my husbands work...lots of stangers drop by all the time) My 2 males act like kitty cats. They love to rub their bodies all over the people's legs.

My female is cautious with all strangers over at the house. She avoids them.

Other places....I am the cautious one. I always scope the situation/surrondings out very well.

For some reason, people in the vet's waiting room always wants to pet my dogs...usually while they are holding a smaller dog or a cat's crate. uh, no.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

well, Singe is doing conformation, so we've worked extra hard with strangers touching every part of his body. (except testicles. I think people would look at me weird if I asked them to "grope" his junk :crazy We save teeth and junk for class. 

I have him stand, they touch his face and ears, rub his body, pick up his feet. Then I release him and he enjoys pets from them. He doesn't solicit attention from people he doesn't know, though he is happy to let them admire him for a while. Then he just turns his back and walks away.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Kayden will completely tolerate being petted- but he ignores them, it actually makes people feel bad  he's 5 months old.

Skylar is 1 1/2 yrs old, she will accept pets from strangers at the vets, our kennel/grooming shop, in our house and if they get in our car. (the last 2 she actually looks for pets enthusiastically) If we're walking somewhere (on leash) she'll be fearful and bark if someone tries to pet her but not if they pass us or just talk to her (or me). I know Skylar and know what she'll tolerate, and understand that she's fear reactive in certain cases so we make it work.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Sometimes I think Molly is a golden retriever trapped in a GSD body! She love everyone and everything


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Miss Molly May said:


> Sometimes I think Molly is a golden retriever trapped in a GSD body! She love everyone and everything


This is Rayden. He has changed, though, since he has gotten older. He's a grumpy old man now. Except with kids. He will blow me off in a heartbeat to go play with strange kids. Or a crying baby. I think he'd leave me in a burning building to fend for myself if he heard a baby crying outside. He has to go look at them and see if they are ok.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> This is Rayden. He has changed, though, since he has gotten older. He's a grumpy old man now. Except with kids. He will blow me off in a heartbeat to go play with strange kids. Or a crying baby. I think he'd leave me in a burning building to fend for myself if he heard a baby crying outside. He has to go look at them and see if they are ok.


 
:rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi , if she knows ya she's all over you like a wet noodle..Strangers, at home in my house, she's fine, tho she doesn't seek out their attention.

In public, she prefers to be left alone, she can go anywhere, do anything, but she has people she doesnt know on "ignore",,yes I get some who want to fawn all over, but I politely explain, she'd prefer you didn't.. She doesn't "do" anything, but she just isn't into strangers fawning all over her and then I get some who ignore her completely which is fine by her


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog loves being petted by strangers.
i made sure when he was a pup people/strangers
petted him all over his body. i wanted a social butterfly
as a pet.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Normally Dax doesn't give the slightest care who is petting him. He doesn't even really acknowledge them, just stands there. Now occasionally there will be someone who he has never met, but as soon as they meet he just LOVES them (dog people?) and he will lean on them and rub his face into their petting like he does when one of his family members pets him.

He does not like people grabbing his face on both sides. I don't know that anyone has ever tried to handle his feet upon first meeting him- he is pretty comfortable with his feet being touched. If I thought someone was going for his tail I would probably ask them not to touch it because doesn't really like it being messed with.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup a very similiar experience. My female went through a stage like that around 9-10 months.

She went from a wiggly "I love everybody" puppy to - A person would be petting her and all of a sudden she let out some serious barks. 

After a couple of events like that off to our trainer we went to make sure I was doing what I am supposed to do. He worked with her for a few minutes, tested her a bit and said it's phase she was going through. He was (as usual  ) correct.

We were still letting her go up and greet people at this point but my trainer said that this part of the socialization training was over and we started establishing new rules for meeting and greeting new people. 

She no longer barks at people suddenly like that.




BGSD said:


> My 9 month old seems to love the attention for the most part. Today, however, some lady was really impressed with him and was petting him a lot, and my pup seemed to like the attention and even licked her hand. But then, I think she tried to touch his paws with her feet or something, and suddenly he let out 2 or 3 warning barks at her and a growl. That scared her and she backed off. We talked for a few minutes (she had a lot of GSDs in the past), but she didn't touch him again and she said he's an aggressive dog. I'm not entirely sure what set him off.
> 
> Now, with the exception of some resource aggression issues that I'm working on, I don't really see my dog as an aggressive dog. He rarely ever barks at someone when they're petting him while I'm with him.
> 
> Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I teach my dogs a command for the situation of people asking to pet them. It's "Say Hi!".

It let's the dog know that *I* am allowing this person to approach and touch them and they should accept it.

When someone approaches and asks if they can pet the dogs I say sure and then turn to the dogs and say "Dogs Name, Say Hi". 

My dogs are all different in how they handle that. Most times Mauser will give the stranger a minute to pet him then he loses interest. Kaynya will be beside herself trying to get to the person to lick their face. Spike likes to sniff them while Fuego is a bit more reserved. Tazer checks to see if they have food and Winnie gives them a look of disdain (basically telling them she does not see the need to lower herself to associate with commoners ).

Sasha does not go out in public because of her extreme fear of people.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Lauri, 

That's very similiar to what my trainer had me start doing and it works very well!

The only problem I've had is when people want to 'zoom' in and suddenly pet her with even looking at me and/or asking.

That doesn't happen too often though, thank goodness. Most people ask first.


----------



## ptl_10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mystic loves people and loves the attention.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It depends on the dog. Mine are okay if the people are okay. One is far from aloof and goes to lay into their legs. I just hope they can maintain standing as she fawns for affection. One will go to visit if the people look inviting. Another, truly aloof, accepts petting and is done with it all. 

Hogan had a very bad experience at a conformation class. He is not keen on being handled if the situation is a formal one. This makes me soooo happy for that stand for exam in novice obedience. Thanks for the great lesson in that first class... ugh!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I am finding as an adult no one wants to pet my dog anymore shes going to be 2 in 2 months its been months i cant remember the last time someone asked to pet her, she use to love it when i got her but now she just ignores people i still take her in big crowds though around all kinds of people and kids but just no one asks to pet. She is less puppyish and more aloof but her view on strangers is the same shes tottally cool with them and doesnt mind as long as they are not gonna do something bad like attack her or me shes always calm and perfect in public. I never let kids pet my dog but plenty have run around her just about every week.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

BGSD said:


> I didn't know dogs had issues with people touching their feet. To be fair, I don't think the lady even really touched it. I think she was trying to point to the coloring on his feet with her feet. But then again, I'm not exactly sure what set him off. Might have been something else.


I would work on this with him--he needs to be able to accept veterinarians, groomers, etc. touching him. He doesn't need to like it, he just needs to tolerate it without barking and growling. I don't know what might have set him off, but the reaction is a bit overboard IMO (especially at such a young age) and if he learns that he can make people stop touching him by barking and growling, it's a setup for a bad situation to occur.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh used to love it but now he's not as happy to be petted by strangers. He prefers to be left alone until he decides if he wants to get friendly. I never force him to accept attention from strangers but if he does show an interest I tell him it's ok to say hi


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> How do your dogs handle strangers petting them?


Stark - totally ignores people usually, unless they are kids - he's totally obsessed and will stare or pull on the lead to go say hello. He usually just stands there and sniffs. As for adults, I usually don't encourage people petting him, him just "being" around people is enough. He was pretty reactive growing up, so for him to just "be" is great.

Zefra - you even slightly look at her, or think about looking at her and she is wiggles from the tip of her nose to the tip of her tail.. she's a jumper and a whiner and a barker when she is excited, so it's really a mess.... unless your a dog person and can appreciate her craziness.  If you pet Zefra, be ready for the full Zefra affect!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Tori and Ruby love attention and petting from anyone willing to offer it. Belly rubs are always a plus for them! Echo, my GSD, normally only tolerates petting from strangers because I ask her to. On her own, she would never solicit it. She is never, ever aggressive or cranky about it, but she stands with her head turned away, ears slanted, with a "are we done yet" expression on her face during the whole thing. It's why we no longer make therapy visits; she will do it if I ask her, but she clearly does not enjoy it.


----------

